# Lips torn from lip locking



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok I've searched for methods of treatment for this and one of the mods (can't remember who) recommended pimafix. It was working well, mainly because my pair of sal's weren't fighting. Welp, female tore the male up again pretty good, and I'm wondering if placing him in a 10 gal and treating with heat, salt, and malifix will be good? His lips were healing up decently but now his top lip is barely attached on one side and completely gone on the other.

The pair is in a 55 gallon with fry and 7 giant danios.

Water Parameters:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 20ppm (It's orange if someone wants to decipher the color chart - I just know red is BAD haha)
GH - 4 drops so 80ppm? Using a hagen kit? Is this correct?
KH - added 11 drops and it still wasn't changing from blue to yellow...

Tank's been set up since November ish... One magnum 350, one AC110, and one penguin 350 I think is the brand. Also a sponge filter for the fry to pick food off of and also for bacteria growth.

I'll attach an image in a sec.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

the cylindrical thing in his mouth is the left part of his top lip...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It looks like they need tho be separated... How big is he? When was the last time they spawned? I'd skip the heat and salt... But pima/melafix both are good to help him heal.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Why skip heat and salt? Isn't it supposed to speed up the metabolism and also help with the immune system? And would you do just melafix or just pima or both?

I have him in a 20L with some BN plecos right now but might move him to a 10 gallon to treat. He's about 4 inches


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'd leave him in the 20g... a 4" fish in a 10 gallon tank isn't the best way to promote healing. I know it's more expensive to treat 20 gallons, but it's easier to keep steady water quality, temperature, etc.

Salt and heat- salt will do next to nothing to promote healing. Heat will speed up the growth of bacteria and fungus... both which you heartily want to avoid. The only time I recommend salt/heat is when treating for Ich... the salt hurts the parasite and the heat speeds up it's life cycle so the infection ends sooner. It has nothing to do with being good for the fish and everything to do with being bad for the parasite.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Salt, when used in moderation in a freshwater aquarium, can be beneficial. Salt is particularly effective in treating parasitic infestations. The salt reduces stress by improving gill function and reducing osmotic pressure. It also aides in the healing of wounds, promotes a healthy slime coating, compromises parasites' viability, and reduces the fish's uptake of toxic chemicals such as Nitrite.

I took that from the library article so I guess I'm
Just posting it for help if someone reads that article and is confused by it...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yes, some folks still use salt prophylactically, but my experience is that salt can irritate wounds, that osmotic pressure should be regulated by keeping your water parameters like those found in the fish's natural habitat, a healthy slime coat is produced by healthy fish, and can be compromised by too much salt. As far as the uptake of toxins... I haven't read anything that would convince me that NaCl can reduce the exposure effects of nitrite. Aquarium salt used to be used widely for no reason and some folks still do without empirical evidence that it's good for fish. opcorn:


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

welp that sums it up than - so melafix and pimafix or just one or the other? He'll stay in the 20L for now...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Because the injury is looking a bit rough, I'd do both until the healing process is well on it's way.

I should clarify my opinion is based on my experience, and there are many arguments on both sides of the salt debate.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Kinda tough to see but his lips are healing up nicely. They're all attached again but you can see his bottom
One kinda pokes out on the side, anything I can do for this? He's back in the main tank for now hence the fry


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Great news- 
Chances are there will be some scarring and disfigurement from this level of injury, but if it's healed over I'd say he's lucky. :thumb:


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

maybe the scars will serve as a reminder to him to not mess with his woman.


----------

